# How do you cope?



## 13939 (Nov 12, 2006)

I have had IBS for almost four years now... And it used to be that I could deal with it so long as I took my Anti-D pills. And I have worked really hard on my moral fortitude when it comes to eating only things that are supposed to sit well with me (which is not much at all, and that sucks considering I love to cook). But recently I have been having a really hard time coping with my IBS to the point of near depression, and I am wondering how others cope with it? Or if anyone has suggestions for me? Because I am going crazy here and I am definitely taking too many Anti-D pills.Thanks


----------



## 20270 (Nov 1, 2006)

Im probably not much help, but simply, when I am coping ok, its because Im ignoring it, pretending that its not there. If I am having a rough time, which has been quite a lot lately, I usually find that I dont cope very well, though I try to stay off the Anti-D's as they make me think too much! I find that there are a lot of things which can help me take my mind off being sick. Keeping busy is the biggest thing for me. I ride horses, I garden, I cook, I do all sorts of things, and just make it so I dont have time to dwell on anything. My latest thing is Mosaics, which aren't very good for keeping my mind off it, but still fun!I have spoken to a few people with IBS and they all seem to have the same problems coping with it. You soon learn where the good public toilets are, and things like that.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

It took me a long time. I still have trouble coping sometimes, but it gets so much easier with time. You learn how to deal with your symptoms much better, and what works for you, and what you can and can't eat.It doesn't happen over night.But don't give up!Have you spoken to your doc about other possible treatments?Nikki


----------



## 13939 (Nov 12, 2006)

No I have not spoken to a doctor about this in a long time. I was never given any medication. I saw about six doctors and the conclusion was that I do have IBS but no one perscribed anything for me to take. Since then I moved to California from New York so I can't see any of my doctors.Who exactly do I see about what medication would help me? I.e. What is the specific type of doctor that is allowed to perscribe medication for people with IBS?


----------



## 20270 (Nov 1, 2006)

Im assuming that you have had tests to rule out other issues such as IBD (Crohns, etc). The best idea is to talk to a GP or a gastro specialist about what medications can help. I am taking Buscopan for cramps (have also taken Merbentyl in the past) and Loperimide (Imodium) for D, plus citilopram (SSRI) to help reduce the severity and frequency of attacks. Its not easy, but it helps a bit.


----------



## 14849 (Aug 25, 2006)

I cope by starving myself. If I'm going out somewhere, I don't eat all day, or if I have to go out in the morning, I don't eat anything the night before, and if I do, it's very little.I don't recommend this. It's not healthy, but I'll be damned if IBS is going to control my life.


----------



## 13939 (Nov 12, 2006)

Yeah I have done that... I have to find a way to resolve this situation!


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi FirmPirate and welcome - Yep, see a gastroenterologist - they will be able to give you meds specifically for IBS. I have had 4 gastros, several internists, etc. and been on every med, SSRI, antispasmotic, etc. If you are having difficulty coping you might want to consider what I did - I found out about it on this BB - clinical hypnotherapy, which helped me cope with IBS - I starved myself until I knew I would be home... and even then would still have IBS pain, etc.For more info, take a peek at the links below - but no matter what you do, I hope you find the solution - good luck to you.


----------



## 19899 (Nov 29, 2006)

i'm a lot like Flat 4, if i have to make a big roadtrip or something i usually just fast for a few days up until it so i know my stomach is empty and even though i still have the feeling of needing to use the bathroom and stomach pains, i have the confidence of knowing it's empty.i don't reccommend it either. recently i've found just micromanaging my life is the key to stabalizing the situation. i still get massive ab pain, gas, all that stuff, but i don't get the same emergency bathroom stops that i used to and that's a huge improvement for me. you really need to be very mindful of the things other people take for granted which can be frustrating (watch intake very carefully, stay away from problem foods, stay active, constantly watching your bathroom schedule).most days i just wake up and hope it'll just go away, but it never does. so i turned to a similar mentality as Flat4: don't let it push you around. take charge and make the changes you need to make so you can still do the things you like to do (i'm still a far cry from being back to the way i was before i got IBS but i'm getting there, and that's a start).oh, and finding a good doc who's committed to helping you solve the problem and do the things you want to do is big. it's not just about the medication, it's about the mentality that they're really in your corner looking for a way for you to get your life back the way you want it. that's a huge help not just for the medical advice and prescriptions but also having someone who's looking out for you is big too, it can be very hard to get support from people in your life at times, there's a sense of 'suck it up' by people who just don't get it.


----------



## 14448 (Jun 14, 2006)

Well, I tried to cope by NOT EATING AT ALL for a week when I went on a uni trip this month. I just drank water. And I felt terrible. It stopped the D, but I had no energy to speak to anyone or do anything, so I lay on my bed all week, with cramps, afraid to break the fast in case the D came back (which it did immediately when I got home and started eating again)







.Despite what the hippy detox books say about fasting being good for you, for me it only works for a few hours, ie if I have a daytrip/important event. Usually I manage by just eating toast and bananas when I have important stuff to do. Other times, if my IBS is quite good, I can eat quite normally, just avoiding big meals, fatty/sugary food and anything with milk in.I avoid staying the night at people's houses or having people stay with me, as the stress seems to bring on attacks. I long for the day when I can have a big house with many bathrooms (and my own private one tucked away somewhere) and a work-from-home job.Oh, and i carry a full 'IBS kit' with me everywhere- Immodium, hyocine, Mintec, Xanax, clonazepam, codeine and wet wipes!


----------



## 16772 (Apr 3, 2005)

I get sick when people stay over but i think its cause i change my diet and eat what my sister does.what would you put in a survival kit? I carry pepto,wet wipes and advil, oh and red pen (to correct stall walls)


----------



## 13939 (Nov 12, 2006)

Yeah I know what you guys mean... I have tried the no eating for a few days before I need to go somewhere important, and although it may work on occasion, for me at least, it is no different than taking an Imodium Anti-D pill, which only works half the time anyway...But I was wondering if you guys know anything about the following. I started taking this once a day lactose intolerance pill because I really wanted to eat pizza again (which I did, first time in almost two years) and for some reason I continued to take them, and I am feeling like it is actually helping somewhat... It's not like I'm back to normal or anything, but it is at least allowing me to have a couple good things to eat in my life.I don't suppose anyone else has found any remedies of this sort? My doc says that my IBS is immediately triggered with my ingesting dairy products (hence my idea of using lactose intolerance pills), gluten, and anything fried in vegetable oil... So I am wondering if anyone has any suggestions on that?Thanks


----------



## 19899 (Nov 29, 2006)

my survival kit is a bag i keep in my car at all times. immodium doesn't do much for me, so my kit is pretty much just a change of clothes.


----------



## 16879 (Dec 12, 2006)

Howdy.A couple summers ago, I would get horribly depressed because I would just sit at my house and play video games and not really do anything -- not even hang with my friends. This, of course, made my IBS attack me like some kind of D-Day (pun intended). I thought things would be better if I stopped eating. Nope. Problem was still there. I realized the problem wasn't that I was eating, rather that I wasn't eating on a fixed schedule. If I ate breakfast, lunch, and dinner (no snacks whatsoever) at the same times everyday, the problem started to go away. Also, I'm a drummer, so I had a practice schedule of about 8-9 hours a day. While the latter can't help a lot of us, the idea of a schedule can. Try it out.Also, I recently found out about Rifaximin (it has another name too, but I forget what it is). It's used to treat traveler's diarrhea, but recent tests have shown it helps with IBS. It stops over-production of intestinal bacteria. So far, it's pretty much taken away all of my pain (except I'm getting flares this week because of college finals).


----------



## 17338 (Oct 30, 2006)

Hey FilmPirate,If you find that digestive enzymes are working this could indicate a malabsorption problem. Basically, your body maybe more than just lactose intolerant. There are different types of enzymes, so you may want to consult with your doctor first. Here are a few:1. Amylase- breaks down carbohydrates2. Cellulase- cellulose found in plants3. Glucoamylase- degrades oligosaccharides 4. lipase- fats 5. protease- proteinsIn addition to enzymes there are also hormones that are responsible for digestion. Here is a link if you want to investigate it further. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DigestionUntil I see my doctor in January, I am currently experimenting with digestive enzymes and probiotics. I know one thing, I had pizza last night and paid the price until the wee hours of the morning







. If you can eat pizza without problems, enjoy a slice for the both of us (I'll never touch the stuff again







) I hope this is helpful. Good luck


----------

